# Don't do business with Bimmerjakes! They ripped me off.



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

Last September I ordered new headlight covers from Bimmerjakes (a company in Prague, Czech Republic) for my E46, and was charged $176.40 that day. They never shipped the product, and when I demanded they cancel and refund my money, they sent a message claiming the product had shipped. It has still never arrived, and I don't believe they ever shipped it.

Don't do business with Bimmerjakes.

Here's the history of my communications with them:

9/26/18

Ordered headlight covers and paid $176.40 that day.

10/5/18

Email to Bimmerjakes: Where are they? No reply from bimmerjakes.

10/9/18

Email to Bimmerjakes: Where are they?

10/10/18

Reply from Bimmerjakes: Don’t have them in stock; will ship soon.

11/10/18

Email to Bimmerjakes: Where are they?

11/12/18

Reply from Bimmerjakes: Don’t have them in stock

11/29/18

Email to Bimmerjakes: cancel my order and refund my money.

12/3/18

Reply from Bimmerjakes: They have shipped! (No reply to my demand to cancel the order.)

12/17/18

Email to Bimmerjakes: Where are they?

12/18/18

Reply from Bimmerjakes: They shipped on December 4th; here’s a tracking link. (The tracking link didn’t work and said nothing about the location of the package after December 4th. I don’t think they shipped anything.)


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

tell me you paid with a credit card...and NOT paypal, bank transfer or wire transfer....


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

ard said:


> tell me you paid with a credit card...and NOT paypal, bank transfer or wire transfer....


Paypal, damn it. Lesson learned.


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Jan 8, 2018)

John Davis said:


> Paypal, damn it. Lesson learned.


PayPal approved vendors give you protection. Report to PayPal right away.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

BabyUnicornTaco said:


> PayPal approved vendors give you protection. Report to PayPal right away.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I did; I opened a case with Paypal. Paypal wants to give these thieves time to make it right, but no product has yet arrived. I think the tracking website they use is bogus, and I hope Paypal will see it that way. I think Bimmerjakes will use that website to claim they delived the product when they didn't. Paypal has given this until the end of January before they look into it further.


----------



## bimmerjakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello, 

please do not spread lies. There is a contact email on the website, where you can directly reach out to the person doing complaints or returns. We are relatively small company and there could be delays with the reply (usually 24h). Feel free to use WhatsApp number to solve the issue quickly.

-bimmerjakes


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

bimmerjakes said:


> Hello,
> 
> please do not spread lies. There is a contact email on the website, where you can directly reach out to the person doing complaints or returns. We are relatively small company and there could be delays with the reply (usually 24h). Feel free to use WhatsApp number to solve the issue quickly.
> 
> -bimmerjakes


There are no lies in the timeline above. That's what happened between 9/26/18 and 12/18/18. Early in 2019 the headlight covers finally arrived--several months late. (So much for 24-hour turnaround.) I never got an explanation for the long delay.

If you're happy waiting over half a year for your parts, then do business with Bimmerjakes.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

bimmerjakes said:


> Hello,
> 
> please do not spread lies. There is a contact email on the website, where you can directly reach out to the person doing complaints or returns. We are relatively small company and there could be delays with the reply (usually 24h). Feel free to use WhatsApp number to solve the issue quickly.
> 
> -bimmerjakes


lol

You disappear for 20 months and come back with a flat denial, and no explanation for taking months?

Sure.


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Jan 8, 2018)

ard said:


> lol
> 
> You disappear for 20 months and come back with a flat denial, and no explanation for taking months?
> 
> Sure.


I don't buy it either.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## bimmerjakes (Aug 24, 2020)

If that is true, then I apologise for my ex colleague.



ard said:


> lol
> 
> You disappear for 20 months and come back with a flat denial, and no explanation for taking months?
> 
> Sure.


I did not disappear, I have never been here. One of our buyer send me this thread.

The salesman who worked here at that time is not working here anymore... I forgot to mention it.

We stopped using Czech post services and have changed our carrier to POST NL (Netherlands), DPD, DHL. Orders are reaching USA inside 14-18 days with a regular postage, but now due to COVID it could be around 20 days. There is always an express way to ship the orders using DHL Worldwide Express (1-3 days) for extra 60 USD.

Which E46 do you have? Coupe facelift?


----------



## John Davis (Sep 5, 2012)

bimmerjakes said:


> If that is true, then I apologise for my ex colleague.
> 
> I did not disappear, I have never been here. One of our buyer send me this thread.
> 
> ...


All right, I'll accept that explanation. Just bear in mind that, when a company charges my credit card immediately and then half a year goes by with no product arriving and no explanation despite multiple inquiries from me, it's hard not to assume the worst. I'm glad you switched post services.


----------



## Ludedude1992 (May 23, 2012)

I highly recommend doing business with BimmerJakes!


----------



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't order parts from ricer startups run out of someone's basement.
STICK TO OEM parts !


----------



## bimmerjakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Ludedude1992 said:


> I just want to update this thread with my experience. I have tried contacting bimmerjakes for over 10 days now since placing my order. I ordered e36 depo headlights which showed in stock when I ordered. Immediately they showed as backordered on my order status. I would like to know how long the back order is and potentially have the order refunded if it's too long.
> 
> I have tried contacting them by doing the following
> 
> ...


Hello,

if it was in the period from September and October I am sorry, I was tested positive for COVID-19 and for this reason I could not work. Came back in the mid of October and now we good. I am sorry, I could not affect it.

I explained it to you on facebook you seemed to be ok like 3 weeks ago. I hope everything is ok and you got the headlights.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

CoViD, the universal excuse ...


----------



## Ludedude1992 (May 23, 2012)

BimmerJakes ending up taking care of me and I could not be happier with the headlights I received! Highly recommend. Covid sucks but fully understand the delay! Thanks again! 

Sent from my LM-V450 using Tapatalk


----------



## bimmerjakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Doug Huffman said:


> CoViD, the universal excuse ...


It is a fact.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

lol

You were screwing people in 2018 and 2019.


----------



## bimmerjakes (Aug 24, 2020)

ard said:


> lol
> 
> You were screwing people in 2018 and 2019.


If this was true, I would be in jail. Make your research or call police if you want.
There always be complaints, like, check the official BMW reviews... We have branch and showroom in Prague, CZE so if you guys by any chance would visit Czechia, you are welcome in our office if you have doubts.

+420 608 411 090 call anytime from 9:00 to 17:00 CET.

We focus on restoring headlights and manufacturing daytime running lights including RGB feature. You can come in person or also send your headlights for the retrofitting. 

Since 2020 we started to offer glowing kidney grilles for BMW.


----------



## NWMoss (Dec 23, 2020)

bimmerjakes said:


> If this was true, I would be in jail. Make your research or call police if you want.
> There always be complaints, like, check the official BMW reviews... We have branch and showroom in Prague, CZE so if you guys by any chance would visit Czechia, you are welcome in our office if you have doubts.
> 
> +420 608 411 090 call anytime from 9:00 to 17:00 CET.
> ...


Hi; 
I would recommend maybe not fighting potential customers on a open forum; it's just bad for business.

That being said, I am interested in the headlight covers for e61 LCI. 
I could see your showroom, as your invitation is extended to anyone - however, even living a few hours away; I think COVID prevents it! 
Do you have any third party reviews of your product you can post links to?

Do you have any e61 LCI covers in stock? Can you send a picture of the ones in stock, prior to me placing an order.

Thanks!


----------

